# Debido al ....... y una buena disposición



## inez31

Hola a todos 
Traduczo unas cositas al espanol y no estoy segura si estas frases abajo estan correctas:

"Debido al ....... y una buena disposición para un  exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de outsourcing de empresas extranjeras... ..."

 Otra:
"A las empresas – miembros de ..... les ofrecemos....."

Muchas gracias de antemano,
un saludo


----------



## Mafe Dongo

De qué idioma estás traduciendo?

Outsourcing=link


----------



## inez31

Polaco e ingles.


----------



## indigoio

inez31 said:


> "Debido al ....... y una buena disposición para un  exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad [/FONT]a base de outsourcing de empresas extranjeras... ..."



A ésta como que le falta contexto para determinar si es correcta o no. Yo le pondría una *a* antes de _una buena disposición_. El _Debido_ implica una consecuencia. Quizá la tengas en el resto de tu texto pero por lo pronto a mí se me hace un poco larga y confusa la oración.



inez31 said:


> "A las empresas – miembros de ..... les ofrecemos....."


 

En ésta no veo problema. Está  bien esa A del inicio.


----------



## inez31

Muchas gracias, siempre se puede contar con vosostros.

La frase es asi:
"Debido al desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y una buena disposición para un  exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad  a base de outsourcing de empresas británicas  en enero de este ańo hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."


----------



## Mafe Dongo

I think yours is okay.

"Debido a el desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y a una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de la externalización de empresas británicas, en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."

but just in case...

Debido a el _incremento/aumento_ de contactos polaco-ingleses y a la una buena actitud _(de nuestra compañia/trabajadores)_ para el servicio minusiosode contabilidad a base de la externalización de empresas británicas, en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."

En enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembro de ... _a causa de/debido a_ el _incremento/aumento_ de contactos polaco-ingleses y a la una buena actitud _(de nuestra compañia/trabajadores)_ para el servicio minusiosode contabilidad a base de la externalización de empresas británicas.

Esperemos por mas ayuda.


----------



## inez31

Muchismas gracias por ayuda!


----------



## Maruja14

Mafe Dongo said:


> I think yours is okay.
> 
> "Debido a el desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y a una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de la externalización de empresas británicas, en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."
> 
> but just in case...
> 
> Debido a el _incremento/aumento_ de contactos polaco-ingleses y a la una buena actitud _(de nuestra compañia/trabajadores)_ para el servicio minusiosode contabilidad a base de la externalización de empresas británicas, en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."
> 
> En enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembro de ... _a causa de/debido a_ el _incremento/aumento_ de contactos polaco-ingleses y a la una buena actitud _(de nuestra compañia/trabajadores)_ para el servicio minusiosode contabilidad a base de la externalización de empresas británicas.
> 
> Esperemos por mas ayuda.


 
No entiendo algunas de las correcciones. 

Yo diría:

"Debido al...", creo que "debido a el..." está bastante peor, por no decir que está mal.

Externalización pienso que debería ir seguido por "a", en lugar de por "de". A mí me gusta más la palabra "subcontratación de", en cualquier caso.

Creo que es "hemos llegado a ser miembro*s* de..." o bien "nuestra empresa ha llegado a ser miembro de..."

"a la una buena actitud " imagino que es un error tipográfico, sería "a una buena actitud" o "a la buena actitud".

Hay otro error en la palabra "minusioso", es "minucioso de" ...

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

A mí también me gustaría saber por qué Mafe Dongo separó A y EL en frente de la palabra DESARROLLO. Lo que sepa yo, al menos si no se tratase del nombre de algo, A y EL siempre se contraen en AL en frente de los sustantivos comunes.

A El País...
A El Barça...

pero:

Al club de fútbol...
Al tío de la gasolinera...
Al desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses...

Por lo demás, también concuerdo con Maruja...

También me gusta más *desarrollo de contactos* que *incremento/aumento de contactos*...


----------



## Jellby

natasha2000 said:


> Al club de fú*t*bol...



Sólo eso, seguramente no fue más que un error de tecleo.


----------



## natasha2000

jejeje, jellby, no se te escapa ni una...

Mejor. Así aprendo a ir con más cuidado...
Gracias


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:


> jejeje, jellby, no se te escapa ni una...
> 
> Mejor. Así aprendo *a* ir con más cuidado...
> Gracias


 
Pues ya que estamos y sin ánimo de molestar...


----------



## indigoio

Hola

Ya con la frase más clara, son muy pocas las observaciones:


inez31 said:


> "Debido al  desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y a una buena disposición para un  exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad  [/FONT]a base de outsourcing de empresas británicas*,*  en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de ...."




Inez, creo que no hay necesidad de cambiar la redacción de la frase, la tuya está excelente.

En todo caso, coincido con _subcontratación_ en lugar de _outsorcing_.

(Por cierto, es _compañ*í*a_)

¡Es todo!


----------



## inez31

Indigoio,

Muchas gracias. Es un complido para mi - no traduzco tan mal al espanol como pensaba 

Un saludo desde Polonia


----------



## indigoio

inez31 said:


> Indigoio,
> 
> Muchas gracias. Es un c*u*mplido para m*í* - no traduzco tan mal al espanol como pensaba
> 
> Un saludo desde Polonia


¡Nada mal!

De nada.
Saludo 
Índigo


----------



## inez31

indigoio said:


> en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de ....



Porque miembros en plural? 
Pense que deberia ser en singular porque hablo de la empresa. Pero quizas el sujeto es "somos" ?


----------



## Jellby

inez31 said:


> Porque miembros en plural?
> Pense que deberia ser en singular porque hablo de la empresa. Pero quizas el sujeto es "somos" ?



Exactamente, "hemos llegado a ser" es una perífrasis gramaticalmente equivalente a "somos", el sujeto es nosotros y el complemento de "ser" debe concordar (en plural).

Se podría arreglar también diciendo: "hemos llegado a ser un miembro..." (ahora "miembro" funciona como sustantivo, y tiene una categoría diferente), pero queda regular.


----------



## inez31

Muchas gracias por explicación 

Un saludo


----------



## indigoio

inez31 said:


> *Por qué* miembros en plural?
> Pens*é* que deber*í*a ser en singular porque hablo de la empresa. Pero quiz*á*s el sujeto es "somos" *"nosotros"*?


Entiendo tu duda, pero llevas implícito el plural.


			
				indigoio said:
			
		

> en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de ...."


Porque la construcción previa da la pauta: "hemos llegado" (o sea _nosotros_). Si tuvieras "ha llegado" (o sea _la empresa_), entonces sí debería ser singular. Debes hacer la correspondencia de género y número. Si quieres que sea _miembro_, tienes que cambiar la redacción previa. (... en enero de este año hemos nuestra empresa ha llegado a ser miembro de...)

Espero no haber causado confusión.


----------



## Cosmic

Solamente un aporte más que no se si será útil. En Argentina outsourcing se dice tercerización . (o sea, encargar un trabajo a terceros).


----------



## natasha2000

Jellby said:


> Se podría arreglar también diciendo: "hemos llegado a ser *un* miembro..." (ahora "miembro" funciona como sustantivo, y tiene una categoría diferente), pero queda regular.


 
Es una observación muy, pero muy útil para mí. ¡Lo que puede significar un artículo! Gracias, Jellby...


----------



## inez31

indigoio said:


> Espero no haber causado confusión.



Al revez 
tercerización- suena raro, pero bien saber.


----------



## natasha2000

inez31 said:


> Al revez
> tercerización- suena raro, pero bien saber.


 
Inés, es REVÉS, pero la expresión es AL CONTRARIO...

(Gracias, Maruja, por la corrección... No sé que me pasa hoy.. )


----------



## ROSANGELUS

inez31 said:


> Muchas gracias, siempre se puede contar con vosostros.
> 
> La frase es asi:
> "Debido al desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de outsourcing de empresas británicas en enero de este ańo hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."


 
Hola.
yo diria
"Debido al desarrollo de contactos entre Polacos e Ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo serivico de contabilidad por parte de empresas británicas Subcontratadas, en Enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de....."
 Saludos
RM!


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Maruja14 said:


> No entiendo algunas de las correcciones.
> Yo diría:
> 
> "Debido al...", creo que "debido a el..." está bastante peor, por no decir que está mal.


Maruja
"La ultracorrección es un error, es un pecado." No se porque corregí la contracción a+el (del). Debí estar escribiendo muy rapido sin repasar. Cometí un pecado. 


Maruja14 said:


> Externalización pienso que debería ir seguido por "a", en lugar de por "de". A mí me gusta más la palabra "subcontratación de", en cualquier caso.


Creo que *de *está correcto en este caso. Se trata de la externalización de las empresas que están subcontratando a esta compañia. Como tu misma argumentas _"subcontratación *de*" y no "subcontratación *a*". _Si cambiaríamos las preposiciones, cambiaríamos el significado.


Maruja14 said:


> Creo que es "hemos llegado a ser miembro*s* de..." o bien "nuestra empresa ha llegado a ser miembro de..."


A mi me suena bien. hemos llegado a ser (un) miembro de..."  


Maruja14 said:


> "a la una buena actitud " imagino que es un error tipográfico, sería "a una buena actitud" o "a la buena actitud".





Maruja14 said:


> Hay otro error en la palabra "minusioso", es "minucioso de" ...


Esto son errores tipográficos...  

Gracias maruja... Si alguien más tienes mejores propuestas, me encanta aprender.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola.
> yo diria
> "Debido al desarrollo de contactos entre Polacos e Ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo serivico de contabilidad por parte de empresas británicas Subcontratadas, en Enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de....."
> Saludos
> RM!


 
El servicio es ofrecido por esta compañia a empresas británicas que la subcontratan. Es decir,el servicio de contabilidad *no* es hecho por empresas británicas. Estas subcontratan a dicha compañia para este servicio.
Es lo que yo entiendo.

¿Alguien más?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

es decir Mafe que podria ser.
"Debido al desarrollo de contactos entre Polacos e Ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo serivico de contabilidad como agentes externos de empresas británicas, en Enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de....."
Si? o estoy en un error. 
tienes toda la razon...pero corrigeme la segunda a ver!


----------



## Mafe Dongo

ROSANGELUS said:


> es decir Mafe que podria ser.
> "Debido al desarrollo de contactos entre Polacos e Ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad como agentes externos de empresas británicas, en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de....."
> Si? o estoy en un error.
> tienes toda la razon...pero corrigeme la segunda a ver!


 
A mi me suena bien.
Los meses del año se escriben con minúsculas, al contrario que en inglés.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ok. que amable eres! Mafe
lo tomare en cuenta

saludos a todos , en especial a Ines...


----------



## Maruja14

Mafe Dongo said:


> Maruja
> Creo que *de *está correcto en este caso. Se trata de la externalización de las empresas que están subcontratando a esta compañia. Como tu misma argumentas _"subcontratación *de*" y no "subcontratación *a*". _Si cambiaríamos las preposiciones, cambiaríamos el significado.


 
La grase original de Inez es:

Debido al desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de outsourcing de empresas británicas en enero de este ańo hemos llegado a ser miembro de ....
 
No sé si lo he entendido mal, a mí me parece que esta empresa de la que habla ha subcontratado su contabilidad a una empresa externa, es decir, la contabilidad de la empresa la realiza una empresa externa.
 
Yo pondría:
 
"... un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de subcontratación de/a empresas británicas" (creo que el significado sería el mismo, me sigue gustando más "de" en cualquier caso)
 
o bien:
 
"... un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de externalización a empresas británicas" (aquí no veo el "de", la verdad)





Mafe Dongo said:


> A mi me suena bien. hemos llegado a ser (un) miembro de..."


 
Estoy de acuerdo, si le añades el "un", si no está el "un" es necesario poner el plural en "miembro".


----------



## Maruja14

inez31 said:


> Al revez
> tercerización- suena raro, pero bien saber.


 
Respecto a "tercerización" hemos discutido ampliamente en estos foros sobre ello, aquí te dejo dos enlaces:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=166319&highlight=tercerizar
 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=50535&highlight=tercerizar

Yo no lo usaría, hay otras opciones.


----------



## lazarus1907

Mafe Dongo said:


> Creo que *de *está correcto en este caso. Se trata de la externalización de las empresas que están subcontratando a esta compañia. Como tu misma argumentas _"subcontratación *de*" y no "subcontratación *a*". _Si cambiaríamos las preposiciones, cambiaríamos el significado.


"Contratación de empresas extranjeras" sería pagar a estas empresas para que hagan un trabajo para ti, pero "externalización de empresas extranjeras" (suponiendo que existiera tal palabra) podría interpretarse como que se están "externalizando" las empresas británicas (a los chinos, u otro país no europeo).

En cualquier caso, "externalizar" no existe; la palabra sería "*exteriorizar*" y tampoco tendría mucho sentido.  En este caso "*subcontratar*" es mucho más acertada.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Maruja14 said:


> La grase original de Inez es:
> 
> Debido al desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de outsourcing de empresas británicas en enero de este ańo hemos llegado a ser miembro de ....
> 
> No sé si lo he entendido mal, a mí me parece que esta empresa de la que habla ha subcontratado su contabilidad a una empresa externa, es decir, la contabilidad de la empresa la realiza una empresa externa.


 
No, lo que yo entiendo es que esta compañia polaca está siendo contratada por empresas británicas para que realicen la contabilidad.
Las empresas británicas son las que están realizando el _*outsourcing.*_


----------



## Mafe Dongo

lazarus1907 said:


> "Contratación de empresas extranjeras" sería pagar a estas empresas para que hagan un trabajo para ti, pero "externalización de empresas extranjeras" (suponiendo que existiera tal palabra) podría interpretarse como que se están "externalizando" las empresas británicas (a los chinos, u otro país no europeo).
> 
> En cualquier caso, "externalizar" no existe; la palabra sería "*exteriorizar*" y tampoco tendría mucho sentido. En este caso "*subcontratar*" es mucho más acertada.


 
Lazarus, tienes razón! externalizar no existe en el diccionario RAE, pero usa muchísimo para traducir *outsourcing *(al menos en EU.) Si buscas en otros diccionarios encontrarós la palabra.
Externalización/outsourcing de empresas, extranjeras o no, es una herramienta empresarial que entrega ciertas actividades propias de esta, a otra empresa especializada en el tema. La externalización se está llevando a cabo por las grandes empresas, desde hace un tiempo. La idea es la reducción de costos, ya que la empresa que realiza aquella tarea de manera externa, se dedica exclusivamente a aquello. 
*Si la buscas en google, tambien encontrarás el uso que se le da.*

Gracias por tus aportes... I love to learn!
LIVE&LOVE


----------



## Maruja14

Mafe Dongo said:


> No, lo que yo entiendo es que esta compañia polaca está siendo contratada por empresas británicas para que realicen la contabilidad.
> Las empresas británicas son las que están realizando el _*outsourcing.*_


 
Puede que tengas razón, habría que saber quién subcontrata a quién para resolver este problema.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

inez31 said:


> Muchas gracias, siempre se puede contar con vosostros.
> 
> La frase es asi:
> "Debido al desarrollo de contactos polaco-ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad a base de outsourcing de empresas británicas en enero de este ańo hemos llegado a ser miembro de ...."


 
Queda de parte de Inez que tiene todo el contexto, aclarar la duda en el sentido de quien subcontrata, pero yo me voy por esta opción,
"Debido al desarrollo de contactos entre Polacos e Ingleses y una buena disposición para un exhaustivo servicio de contabilidad como agentes externos de empresas británicas, en enero de este año hemos llegado a ser miembros de....."

Saludos


----------



## inez31

natasha2000 said:


> Inés, es REVÉS, pero la expresión es AL CONTRARIO...
> 
> (Gracias, Maruja, por la corrección... No sé que me pasa hoy.. )



Muchas gracias!


----------



## inez31

Perdonenme mi ultimo mensaje.
No tenia malas intenciones 

un saludo,
Ines.


----------

